# Removing track??



## breakerboy (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello all,

I have a question about removing caulked track to corkbed - is it possible? I started a door layout and could care less about the 15' radius curve track - it's the turnouts I am hoping to salvage. Any suggestions??

Thanks.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I have never done it, but i think a long razor should do it.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

I would think a thin bladed flexible putty knife with a fairly sharp tip would work. Probably be best to lift the roadbed from the door then separate them later with a sharp X-acto knife.

Carl


----------



## breakerboy (Jan 17, 2012)

Razor blade - check. Any kind of solvent work to breakdown caulk?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

any solvent that would breakdown the caulk, would also dissolve the track ties.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

What kind caulking is it?


----------



## breakerboy (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi NIMT,

It's a basic indoor/outdoor arcryllic latex - I think it was DAP brand. I've been chipping away at it with an exacto knife, but just wanted to touch base on the forum here to see if anyone had experience with something that works a little quicker. Thanks.

bb


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

i was able to use a thin putty knife, but i laid mine pretty thin. just go really slow around the turnouts and you should be ok


----------



## breakerboy (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks Matt - I've learned a lesson that less is more after this job.

bb


----------

